# Ludwigia grandulosa x palustris: "new" hybrid



## crazydaz

As far as I am aware, me and two hobbyists in Texas are the only people to have this plant species. It is a hybrid between Ludwigia grandulosa and palustris. My new lighting has really caused some really, really nice color in this species of Ludwigia. As of a week and a half ago, this plant was lime green in color, with slightly red tips. I've had this plant for a few months, and it has never deviated from this lime green color. As of tonight, it now looks like this:



















From the Side:










Here is a smaller stem a few inches away that had been in mostly shady conditions until I moved it on Friday. Again, going from a lime green color to this within a few days. Hopefully "junior" here will join his larger brother in terms of coloration soon!










The plant is quickly becoming a favorite of mine! Looks like a toucan of the plant world!


----------



## im2smart4u

Wow, beautiful plant. What is the new lighting that brings out these colors? And what was your old lighting?


----------



## acitydweller

gorgeous coloring!


----------



## crazydaz

That's a good question! Lol! 

My old fixture was a combination of AquaFlora and Midday bulbs, six of each, at 54w a piece (Giesemann). Total of twelve bulbs HO T5's

My new Fixture are two TEK Elite 8's. That is a total of 16 HO T5 bulbs at 54w a piece. Per fixture, there is one UVL Red Sun bulb, one UVL Indigo Sun, and one Giesemann Aquablue; one fixture has three Midday and two AquaFlora bulbs, and the other has three AquaFlora and two Midday bulbs.


----------



## crazydaz

Thank you CityDweller! I try to remain a humble person, but I'm really pleased with the progress of this species! It turned out much nicer than I had ever thought it would. Kinda neat!


----------



## plantbrain

Zoomed's plant bulbs, the Aquawave red are also quite good and cheaper than the other brands. Good Aquaflora replacements. The GE starcoats are better replacements for the midday's also. 

I got 50% more light from the ATI vs the old TEK lights, but the fixture cost 2x as much. 

But I think the color of the bulbs plays a big role, you can mix and match, cost a fair amount to do this, but the results are very good.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

wow that is an amazing plant. I would love to try it when you have trimmings!


----------



## Mumford

That's impressive!!

What size tank do you have that you need 16 bulbs?!


----------



## h4n

very nice!!!!
that new light setup is doing you real good!


----------



## crazydaz

Mr. Barr--Well, I have to admit that I was partially inspired by you to try this originally. I like the TEK fixtures, and by the time I have the money to upgrade to the ATI's, I'm sure that the LED's will have caught up to HO T5 bulb spectrum and appeal. I wish I had that bonus check back on Black Friday!! Two ATI's would have been really something!

I'm a little confused, and I am just requesting a little clarity: when you say "replacements" referring to the bulbs, are you stating that the ZooMeds and StarCoats are "better" than the Giesemann's, or simply another option that I could consider. I've heard from a few other hobbyists that sincerely believe that the StarCoats are better than the Middays. I simply had such good results using the Giesemann's that I'm hesitant to switch. Your opinion would carry a bit more weight, though.  Please let me know, if you happen upon this again!

Thank you, IWANNAGOFAST! I'm curious to know whether this current "look" is a permanent transformation, or if it is simply in process of getting to it's "high light" form. Likely the latter, so there's no telling if it will keep this coloration or not. It's pretty nice right now, though, and I'll enjoy it while it lasts!

I think one of the other gentlemen that has this tried selling it for $30/stem. It's a bit steep, so I'd be happy to look into a trade with you, though. I'm not ready to part with any until I can finish getting more acquainted with it's growth habits and parameters. Send me a PM, if you like!

Mumford, I appreciate it! That's Mother Nature doing her thing!!

Thanks Han!! I'm enjoying living with the excess those fixtures provide right now. Makes it a bit difficult for picture taking at times, but it's a small complaint.


----------



## samee

Really nice colours!!!!!!! In the second pic, whats the plant on the right?

How fast is the hybrid growing? I have the grandulosa and it grows like a weed. Hope this does too.


----------



## crazydaz

Thanks Samee! 

The other plant I think that you are asking about is Hygrophila sp. "Brown." This hybrid can grow very quickly in a high-tech set up, and like grandulosa it is a bit brittle, so planting needs to be done in the same vein...with a little caution.

It does tend to creep, preferring to throw down aerial roots and spread that way. It will form side shoots quickly. The plant never tends to gain much in height, though, unless you trim the aerial roots, and even then it still tends to "leaning" at best. Interesting plant, for sure!

My understanding is that this plant grows alright in low-tech setups as well.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

I'd be tempted to grow this plant. Matter of fact I am tempted. Let me know when u want to part with an inch of plant. 

I thik the coloring will stay. Its a stress response in most cases, and I'd assume the plant is just protecting itself. My L. Repens is red in patches of the leaf until it gets closer to the light.. Kinda neat actually, it's like it has clusters of places it needs to protect from too much light,maybe these areas of the plant have less chlorophyll? Maybe they have more and that's why it needs protecting in areas?

Either way coloring is stunning. And whine u wanna part with an inch or so of stem with a leaf or two, I'll take it.. Might even be worth the drive to ur area. I think ur two hours away


----------



## crazydaz

The color of this plant was apparently bright red when it was collected, from growing in full sun. It went lime green in moderate to high lighting in the aquarium, and in low light, it will become very dark green. So, the color change is related to lighting intensity, and likely heading back to its bright red coloration. It will be cool to keep tabs on!

HD, I don't think that you are that far, even. Lets see what this ends up looking like in a few weeks and we can go from there. I doubt that it will look this nice for most people; it will likely look bright green with a slight red blush on the tips of the leaves.


----------



## plantbrain

crazydaz said:


> I'm a little confused, and I am just requesting a little clarity: when you say "replacements" referring to the bulbs, are you stating that the ZooMeds and StarCoats are "better" than the Giesemann's, or simply another option that I could consider. I've heard from a few other hobbyists that sincerely believe that the StarCoats are better than the Middays. I simply had such good results using the Giesemann's that I'm hesitant to switch. Your opinion would carry a bit more weight, though.  Please let me know, if you happen upon this again!


Yes, they tend to have better color and the PAR is nice, they blend well with what you have. They also are cheap, so I would search and look for deals, and pick up a few extras and try them out when you think about it.

So cheaper, nicer color, but you might as well wait till you need some extras.
The GE starcoats are the brightest nice white bulbs I've used. 

That said, I might only use 1-2 in an 8 bulb fixture. In a 2 bulb fixture, this white color becomes more important, but with such a large no# from the color palate...........you really do not even need a white bulb at all. I tried it and it turned out to be true, after more than 4 bulbs, you can play this game without any regular Joe Whites.


----------



## plantbrain

crazydaz said:


> Thanks Samee!
> 
> The other plant I think that you are asking about is Hygrophila sp. "Brown." This hybrid can grow very quickly in a high-tech set up, and like grandulosa it is a bit brittle, so planting needs to be done in the same vein...with a little caution.
> 
> It does tend to creep, preferring to throw down aerial roots and spread that way. It will form side shoots quickly. The plant never tends to gain much in height, though, unless you trim the aerial roots, and even then it still tends to "leaning" at best. Interesting plant, for sure!
> 
> My understanding is that this plant grows alright in low-tech setups as well.


The H. "Brown" is similar to H polysperma. It has serious weed potential.
I've had well over 1" of growth per day.


----------



## Jiinx

Beautiful plant. The new lights are bringing out some wonderful colours!


----------



## crazydaz

Yes they are! And some BBA!  Probably will have to do some additional tinkering is all. No biggie. It's worth it Sarah!!


----------



## Jiinx

BBA! boo. 

Maybe our tanks were chatting  My BBA has dissipated..thankfully! 

 sarah


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

awesome! I'll keep you in mind, I'm happy to pay whatever for the newest plants!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> awesome! I'll keep you in mind, I'm happy to pay whatever for the newest plants!


$1,178.32 per cm of plant tissue and its sold, i'll even ship it to you in silver lined bags to prevent negative bacterial growth


----------



## crazydaz

You all are ridiculous!!  I much prefer trades! :hihi:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

crazydaz said:


> You all are ridiculous!!  I much prefer trades! :hihi:


 
can i interest you in anything then sir??
how about 1-65 blyxa? im bout to trim a huge load this weekend
maybe some ludwigia repens?

if all else fails how bout a true weed like wisteria?

i kid i kid
but seriously.. we want this plant


----------



## samee

I would like to see more pics of H. "Brown". It seriously looks good in your pics. Orangish red. It looks similar to bold (greenish brown) and seems to grow just as quick. I would actually love to have that plant while evryone else fights over the other . Im just not digging the weed part. I already have enough weed plants I got rid off recently. 

Would like to see more pics as it gets better red colours.


----------



## crazydaz

Samee, you probably wouldn't want the Hygro "Brown," then....it grows like a week, too!

The Ludwigia here does grow quickly, but half as quickly as the Hygro "Brown."  You take the good with the bad.

I'll try to get more pics of the H Brown and post in my Journal, Samee.

HD.....I'm sure that we'll work something out, then. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

man, I would've had something just as nice and rare to send you, I had some elatine hydropiper, but it all melted away.


----------



## bud29

Very neat!


----------



## denske

Any update on this Don? Did it go full red for you? Wish I had something to trade you, but my rare collection is non existent lol, dying to try some of these guys.


----------



## crazydaz

I sure did! I'd be happy to trade or send you some. PM me on the other site and let me know what your thinking!


----------



## BettaBettas

wow beautiful! wish I had that ludwigia


----------

